# Help Needed - Vision Problems in Puppy



## kcollier (Apr 2, 2012)

Our cockapoo is now about 12 weeks old. When we took him to the vet on Friday for another round of shots she said his focus is getting better (still not grreat, but better) but his retinas are small, compared to his brother, and the blood vessels in his eyes are larger than normal. Has anyone heard of anything like this? She said she would kind of like him to see an opthamalogist. She watched him chase the ball across the floor, play with his brother, he'll follow your fingers and she said she just doesn't "get it" because based on the physical exam she can't promise he is has any sight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have no experience with vision problems in dogs, but I would take him to an opthomologist if that is waht was suggested....good luck and keep us posted on anything you hear.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What colour were your pups parents? I kno it maby sounds like a strange question but if your pup has blue eyes and both parents were merle then that would explain the any eye problems because only one parent should be merle xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

He could be falowing the sent of your finger rather than the finger its self. blind dogs can function very well and adapt very quickly. 


is your pup insured.


----------



## kcollier (Apr 2, 2012)

mandym said:


> What colour were your pups parents? I kno it maby sounds like a strange question but if your pup has blue eyes and both parents were merle then that would explain the any eye problems because only one parent should be merle xxx


He does have blue eyes. But his mom was a black cocker and the dad a white poodle.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

have you asked the vet if it is possible that adorable little bundle is albino?? I notice with the blue eyes, very light nose, and light colour of eye lids that it might be a possibility and possibly the reason for his vision problem, him being albino would not be a problem to him at all. and it is as common in humans as it is in every other species. but I was just curious if maybe they had mentioned this. I had a friend growing up who was, and he had some vision problems, and some light sensitivity...maybe a question that you could ask. I am no expert....this is just a though....he is a really gorgeous little guy. and they are so adaptable.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No experience but hope you find the info that you need, did you think that there was a problem prior to the vet pointing it out? If not then I'm sure Biscuit is going to do just fine, good luck x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

No experience either but what to wish you all the best with your puppy. I am always so impressed with the knowledge some of our ILMC gang have.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thaught this might interest you.

this dog has no eyes, but he can still falow the ball and play fetch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP3tV9netQY


----------



## kcollier (Apr 2, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> have you asked the vet if it is possible that adorable little bundle is albino?? I notice with the blue eyes, very light nose, and light colour of eye lids that it might be a possibility and possibly the reason for his vision problem, him being albino would not be a problem to him at all. and it is as common in humans as it is in every other species. but I was just curious if maybe they had mentioned this. I had a friend growing up who was, and he had some vision problems, and some light sensitivity...maybe a question that you could ask. I am no expert....this is just a though....he is a really gorgeous little guy. and they are so adaptable.


The vet we have been going to said that she would say he is albino if it wasn't for his hair color. It's not stark white, but a kind of a brownish/grey. Everything is pink from the pads of his feet to the inside of his mouth and his pupils are even a little red (especially in any kind of light). I'm thinking maybe we need to take him to a different vet and let them look him over, maybe one closer to town with, hopefully, a little more experience.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I did a quick little bit of research on Albino in dogs, and some dogs can even be half albino apparently. from what I read....it there is a little red in the eye too....then that would suggest albino...but like I said I am no expert and have no experience with an albino dog, if you are unsure, you can always go and see a different vet to get their opinion....it is the light nose and eyelides that made me thing he might be....I would say it is good that if he is albino that there is a bit of colour to his fir because it would mean taht there is still some pigment there,,,,which would likely decrease any eye issues associated with being albino....he sure is an adorable baby either way. and dogs are so great about dealing with issues....not like us humans!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Picture of an albino Pomeranian I think.....anyways his/her fur isn't completely white either....and has green eyes not blue.


----------

